# Mauch Chunk  Soda



## Privyprowlerz (Dec 17, 2015)

This is embossed  P. Sharkey / Mh Chunk


has union glass works / Philada  on the back 



Jim


----------



## Nevadabottles (Dec 17, 2015)

Awesome bottle!!!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 17, 2015)

Very nice bottle. Thanks for sharing


----------



## 2find4me (Dec 17, 2015)

Nice one


----------



## Ace31 (Dec 18, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Dec 20, 2015)

The strange thing about digging Mauch Chuck ( now Jim Thorpe, Pa ) bottles, 
is that we don't dig a lot of them in Jim Thorpe. for the most part they are found in 
surrounding towns or downstream of the Lehigh River. the philly and Baltimore diggers 
hit them every once in while. just odd...

Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 21, 2015)

If you ever come across a switchback pharmacy cure bottle from Summit Hill Pa, let me know!!! there are supposed to be two kinds, I have the cough cure, I think there was a consumption cure, which I don't have...........Andy


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Dec 23, 2015)

I wish you luck Andy. we dig in Summit Hill a few times every year and 
have yet to pull one. gonna be a tough one to get, but good luck to ya.

i'm trying to dig a cobalt Sassafras Eye Lotion from Mauch Chunk.  so far, no good,,,

Jim 

Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Dec 24, 2015)

I know that they are super rare!! Anyways if ya find one let me know, that is if you want to part with it.........


----------

